# Help! Master Forge Wireless Thermometers Question



## bbrock293 (Sep 8, 2012)

So I bought two wireless Master Forge thermometers from Lowes for a party I am having tomorrow. I opened them to calibrate and realized that they are switching back and forth from two temperatures constantly since there are two probes and they don't know which receiver to go to. While one is in the boiling water, it is flashing 212 and also flashing 75 from the probe sitting on the counter. Any ideas how I get get around this? I didn't really think about it when I got them. Am I going to have to use two probes and just one receiver and monitor? Thanks!


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Sep 9, 2012)

If the probe and reciever both have a reset button, push them both simultaneously. That may help to syncronize one pair, then be ready to do the same with the second pair, but wait until about mid-point between update times to sync the second pair. This may help the reciever to only pick-up it's paired probe, but I'm not sure how long it will last, of if it wll even work.

Let us know if that helps or not.


Eric


----------

